# Lights Air Conditioner (AC) and Cruise Control Button



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Over the last several months, I have noticed that the lights for both the Cruise Control button and the AC button have stopped working. Both the CC and AC still work properly, but I really miss being able to tell at a glance whether the AC and CC are on.

The CC light is the one on the push button next to the air vent (not the CC light in the instrument panel). The AC light is the one that lights blue when you push the little AC button in the HVAC cluster.

I can't remember if they failed simultaneously. I have attempted to see if there is a bulb that can be replaced. I have checked all of my fuses.

Does anyone know if there are user replaceable bulbs for these lights without changing out the entire assembly?

TIA,
mc60170


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Even if no one knows how to replace these lights, can you tell me if yours still work?


----------



## red9987 (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm not sure what it is, but the same thing is going on with my fathers '00 Maxima GLE if you are able to figure it out let me know


----------

